# Evil Dropsy Pictures (Pictures of my dying betta)



## Polina (Dec 9, 2007)

Hello everybody. 

Sorry I'm posting a new topic on this, if you need the lead here it is : http://fishforum.com/viewtopic.php?p=99385#99385

So I tried posting on that topic twice and it still wouldn't work and I didn't see my posts. So here are the pictures of my dying betta  :


















I surrounded her bowl with black towels so she would at least be peaceful when she goes.
I was wondering if I could let her .... pass.. on her own. Or would that be too painful for her? I'm not sure if I could go through one of those euthanizations without having an emotional breakdown in the middle, tears and all.
I just feel so bad.
I hope none of you will have to experience this in the future, and upset for those of you who already have. Losing a fish is just as big as losing a dog or cat. Some people think that it doesn't matter when such a small animal such as a fish will die rather than a dog or cat, but it does matter.
Thank you,
Polina


----------



## herefishy (Dec 14, 2006)

A group of sad photos for sure. It does give everyone an idea of what Dropsy looks like.


----------



## fryup (Jan 12, 2010)

aww sorry to hear that, and people do love there fish just like a dog or cat, im always on a downer if i loose a fish, exspecialy 1 with a character


----------



## Romad (Jun 28, 2009)

I'm sorry about your fishy  

I lost one to dropsy and it was awful to see him so blown up. It came on overnight. One day he was fine, next day he looked like a pinecone. 

I tried some Epsom salts and kept him warm and quiet but I lost him within a day.


----------

